
NSObject (1994) - hellofunk
http://www.nextop.de/NeXTstep_3.3_Developer_Documentation/Foundation/Classes/NSObject.htmld/index.html
======
mpweiher
Note how most (though not all) of the methods that return an object do _not_
declare a return type, even though this version of Objective-C supported those
declarations (see the description method).

Also note that this is Enterprise Object Framework 1.0, which was the first
piece of software to include Foundation and therefore NSObject. What's
interesting is that it says NSObject is the root of _all_ objects. On
NeXTStep, this wasn't actually the case for quite some time, Object was _the_
root, and continued to be _a_ root for quite some time. In fact, I can still
find the Object class in OS X 10.11. So, either the documentation is incorrect
(er, slightly "optimistic"), or this is for a version of EOF that did not run
on NeXTStep.

Anyway, cool stuff :-)

~~~
joshstrange
Interesting the link tlrobinson linked [0] (current NSObject docs) says:

> NSObject is the root class of most Objective-C class hierarchies.

vs

> NSObject is the root class of all ordinary Objective C inheritance
> hierarchies

[0]
[https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Cocoa/...](https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Cocoa/Reference/Foundation/Classes/NSObject_Class/)

~~~
wsc981
NSProxy would be another root class. I don't know if there are any other ones:

[https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Cocoa/...](https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Cocoa/Reference/Foundation/Classes/NSProxy_Class/index.html)

------
tlrobinson
For comparison:
[https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Cocoa/...](https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Cocoa/Reference/Foundation/Classes/NSObject_Class/)

